# Левая клавиатура баяна



## yutu83 (27 Янв 2017)

День добрый уважаемые форумчане. Подскажите пожалуйста новичку. Подбираю на левой клавиатуре на слух тему из фильма "Крестый отец". Первую часть подобрал без проблем. Вторую часть не получается. Как будто не хватает каких-то аккордов. Я понимаю, что проблема во мне, все нужные аккорды там есть, нужно просто найти. Но возник вопрос. Я уже два года на гитаре играю. Насмотрелся разных аккордов:<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>m7</li><li>maj7, +7</li><li>mmaj7, m+7</li><li>m7b5</li><li>dim7, 0</li><li>sus2</li><li>7sus2</li><li>sus4</li><li>7sus4</li></ul>и т. д. На баяне слева нет таких аккордов. Понятно, что в 95 процентах, вся эстрада это мажор, минор и септаккорды. Остальные аккорды как брать?


----------



## ya_rus (27 Янв 2017)

yutu83 (27.01.2017, 09:11) писал:


> Остальные аккорды как брать?


 Переходи на выборный баян. Всё что хошь изобретёшь.


----------



## kep (27 Янв 2017)

yutu83 (27.01.2017, 09:11) писал:


> Остальные аккорды как брать?


 Английским владеете? Тогда вот так брать:
http://www.accordionpage.com/chcomb.html


----------



## yutu83 (27 Янв 2017)

Получается не все можно на готовом баяне играть? Или можно все играть, но с упрощениями до минорных, мажорных и септ аккордов? Понятно, что конкретное произведение будет попроще звучать, но ее тем не менее можно будет сыграть или вообще нельзя?


----------



## vvz (27 Янв 2017)

Имхо: ведь есть еще правая. Вот в комбинации с ней и басом можно уже чего-то... Ведь у бас-гитары тоже нет аккордов.


----------



## yutu83 (27 Янв 2017)

Спасибо большое всем за внимание. Просто хотелось прояснить для себя. Играю 2,5 года на гитаре, постоянно провожу аналогию. Играть я пытаюсь русскую народную и эстраду СССР, правильно ли я понимаю, что для этих целей готового баяна выше крыши должно хватить?


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

*yutu83*,
прально... Там особого разнообразия в гармонии не наблюдается


----------



## 4lex (27 Янв 2017)

Вот ознакомься.


----------



## rodiongork (27 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> Насмотрелся разных аккордов:<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>m7</li><li>maj7, +7</li><li>mmaj7, m+7</li><li>m7b5</li><li>dim7, 0</li><li>sus2</li><li>7sus2</li><li>sus4</li><li>7sus4</li></ul>Остальные аккорды как брать?


А надо ли? Вы стопудово уверены что различите отдельные из них на слух? 

Большинство из этих аккордов хороши только чтоб производить впечатление на новичков в таблатурах.

Аккорды готовые нужны для того чтобы к мелодии незатейливым образом добавить гармонию. Виртуозная игра 100500 разновидностями аккордов не предполагается и не имеет смысла. Если вы в какой-то момент начинаете понимать что играть аккордами для вас уже слишком просто, то действительно возьмете выборный баян и будете в левой руке играть, хм, ну как на рояле - не готовыми аккордами а басовой мелодией.

Цитата:


> Подбираю на левой клавиатуре на слух тему из фильма "Крестый отец". Первую часть подобрал без проблем. Вторую часть не получается. Как будто не хватает каких-то аккордов


Эт в каком месте не хватает? она несложная, всего хватить должно 
Пишите что успели разобрать - дальше вместе разберемся если какой-то затык...


----------



## gte_33 (27 Янв 2017)

yutu83 (27.01.2017, 09:11) писал:


> Остальные аккорды как брать?


Недостающие ноты играть в правой...


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2017)

4lex (27.01.2017, 12:05) писал:


> Вот ознакомься.


 Молодец! Я эту страницу до дыр затер - изобретаю велосипед аппликатуру дла французкой трехрядной басовой системы.


----------



## 4lex (28 Янв 2017)

kep (28.01.2017, 09:46) писал:


> изобретаю велосипед аппликатуру дла французкой трехрядной басовой системы.


А зачем ее изобретать, ее же там просто выбрать можно (Stradella, *Francaise*, Belge)?


----------



## yutu83 (28 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане. Учу "Коробейники" на баяне. Без аккордов и двойных кнопок в правой пока. Озадачился выбором аппликатуры. В итоге играю ее сейчас по принципу на каждый ряд свой палец (как гамму до мажор учат играть). Все достаточно удобно получилось. Можно в пальцы заколачивать или неправильно так играть? Тут же подобрал второй куплет двойными кнопками. Опять играю как мне удобно. Можно так или нет ?


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2017)

4lex (28.01.2017, 20:24) писал:


> А зачем ее изобретать, ее же там просто выбрать можно (Stradella, Francaise, Belge)?


 Клавиатуру - да, что и делаю. А аппликатуру? Года два не могу найти ни одного учебника по французской клавиатуре.


----------



## rodiongork (28 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> Опять играю как мне удобно. Можно так или нет ?


Трудновато понять что вы имеете в виду, но если я понял вас правильно, то в принципе так и надо.

Напишите по слогам (если не по нотам) какими пальцами жмакаете (большой 1, указательный 2,. .., мизинец 5) - тут знатоки сразу подскажут все ли хорошо.

Ну т.е. если я начинаю ее играть с Си то дальше получается:

Си-До-Ре-Ми-До-Ля-Ми-Ре-До

и пальцы в духе

2-3-4-5-3-1-5-4-3

ну дальше правда подложить большой за мизинец (на Фа) нужно чтоб выше уйти, наверное.

А вообще можете найти наверняка ноты из самоучителя с аппликатурой, если хотите авторитетного источника.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2017)

yutu83 писал:


> Уважаемые форумчане. Учу "Коробейники" на баяне. Без аккордов и двойных кнопок в правой пока. Озадачился выбором аппликатуры. В итоге играю ее сейчас по принципу на каждый ряд свой палец (как гамму до мажор учат играть). Все достаточно удобно получилось. Можно в пальцы заколачивать или неправильно так играть? Тут же подобрал второй куплет двойными кнопками. Опять играю как мне удобно. Можно так или нет ?


Простите, а что Вас сподвигло написать именно в данной теме? Каким образом Ваш вопрос связан с "левой клавиатурой баяна"? Советую для начала ознакомиться с форумом и придерживаться, принятой здесь, логики. 

Еще очень посоветовал бы позаниматься с преподавателем. Руку и аппликатурные подходы надо ставить специалисту. 
Если кратко, то аппликатура должна быть удобной на любой разумной скорости.


----------

